# Snoway Series 25D Wiring



## Joedodge63 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi all! New to Plowsite, although I have hovered in and out for years.. Decided to get a plow for my truck...wasn't interested in going out and plowing for cash, just personal use. I plow enough at work. So I found a Snoway 25 series with down pressure, got it cheap enough ,but they hacked the wiring harness all to hell...So while I pulled my hair out trying to figure it out, I came across another 25 series on a truck and witnessed this one working. It also is a down pressure. I am 95% sure I have the wiring worked out on that...except, while search for the lighting harness answers I need, I came across a post on here and that fellow was asking about his plow harness, had it all laid out on the floor and I see he has relay on his at the wire (red), that I believe goes to ign. hot in the fuse box. I don't recall seeing one in the wire diagram. Do I need one? Next is the light harness....it's complete and pretty much plug and play...so I thought. This was on a second gen dodge and came with one head light adapter. Based on the relaying wire connection positions and the headlight adapter for my HB1 headlights on my 96 dodge, something isn't right. From what I can gather from continuity testing, the adapter is wired as a HB2. The wire colors are all looking the same. I have been able to sort some colors but not many. I also have a complete stand alone light set ( #80800 )from Trucklight that I had on my Subaru Snoway set up back in the early 90's, but would have to get one more harness thru the firewall to mount the Meyer style switch for the lights...Basher, I know you seem to be the man especially on the Snoways. I have searched and printed every diagram Snoway has on the site that is something like mine, but none are exactly iy. The best I can see for a part number on the Snoway harness is 8102993. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Look up.basher, he's the snow way guru.


----------



## Joedodge63 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was hoping Basher would spot this and reply...Thx!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try opening up your window and screaming his name.......BASHER!


----------



## Joedodge63 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hahahahaa! That could work


----------

